# Update on the project (pics)



## ga16freak (Dec 31, 2004)

Well its done with the cosmetics, omega front, omega sides, extreme rear, molded side skirts, shaved the side molding. Got the headlights and corner lights form liu of course.









The side is looking good and smoooooth, but needs a washin.









Having some hood alignment issues and havent fixed that yet so for now thats as far as it goes down, but it will just be sitting in the garage so its ok.









Working on soud deadning the whole interior, starting at the rear deck. I dont know why people say eDead doesnt stick, I went over it with a heat gun a little before I pealed the backing off and this stuff sticks great.









RE SX 15"
CDT Ef-61's
dont laugh....Audiobahn 6004T, this is what will power the comps for now. (it was a gift so I cant complain)









Theres my DEH-P8MP, so far I love it.

(haha sorry for the extremely large pics, but im too lazy to change em)


----------



## ga16freak (Dec 31, 2004)

12 views and no comments? Comeon its not that ugly.....


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

nice and clean ..

dont make it TOO heavy


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

body work looks good, expecailly the molded sides.

wheelgap looks a little big though.


----------



## ga16freak (Dec 31, 2004)

xbrandonx said:


> body work looks good, expecailly the molded sides.
> 
> wheelgap looks a little big though.


Haha I knew that would be ther first thing everyone said. Stupid wheelgap.


----------



## ga16freak (Dec 31, 2004)

NotAnotherHonda said:


> nice and clean ..
> 
> dont make it TOO heavy


Haha I think its too late for that. Im not really trying to make it fast or anything. I havent dont anything to the motor yet and the most I will do is I/H/E. I get some insurance money when I turn 18 so im going to just do cosmetics and stuff till then and either do a VE swap with the money or buy a 89-93 240.


----------



## Sentrixx (Apr 30, 2002)

Dude... I must say.. that is comming out really nice. I love the shaved molding. Who did the paint and body? Notice and bad areas yet?


----------



## ga16freak (Dec 31, 2004)

Sentrixx said:


> Dude... I must say.. that is comming out really nice. I love the shaved molding. Who did the paint and body? Notice and bad areas yet?


An automotive college here in B'ham Alabam called VC tech. My stepdad works there so it all gets done for cost of supplies or parts. There are a couple of areas on the paint that could be better but most are in places that people wont see unless they are looking for imperfections. Other than that its great.

Right now im working on sound deadning and I just figured out I have to take out the lower dash to take the carpet out. :thumbdwn:


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

nice, can we get a few more body pics please


----------



## ga16freak (Dec 31, 2004)

psuLemon said:


> nice, can we get a few more body pics please


Definately, just tell me watcha want and I'll take em.........tomorrow. haha


----------



## Sentrixx (Apr 30, 2002)

ga16freak said:



> Right now im working on sound deadning and I just figured out I have to take out the lower dash to take the carpet out. :thumbdwn:


 I didn't... i just took out the lower console. Shouldn't have to do anything with the dash... Doesn't go up that high. 

What deadning are you useing? I'm about to build a nice new box for my 10's. Only issues I'm haveing is the rear STB. Sucks cause I wanted to have the 10's aming in to the cab.. but not going to happen. I might find a way. We shale see.


----------



## ga16freak (Dec 31, 2004)

Sentrixx said:


> I didn't... i just took out the lower console. Shouldn't have to do anything with the dash... Doesn't go up that high.
> 
> What deadning are you useing? I'm about to build a nice new box for my 10's. Only issues I'm haveing is the rear STB. Sucks cause I wanted to have the 10's aming in to the cab.. but not going to happen. I might find a way. We shale see.


Hhhmmmm how do you get the carpet out where the the metal support for the dash meets the floor? Is there some way you can take that piece off and just slide it out? This is sorta hard to explain, maybe ill just take a pic tomorrow.

BTW I'm using eDead V.1. I have heard people complain about it not sticking but I havent had a problem with that at all. eD says that you dont need a heatgun but I am using one anyways since its winter and I cant even pull the damn stuff off.


----------



## wildmanee (Nov 21, 2004)

Is it just the picture or is there a little bit of bubbling and paint chipping where the pillar meets the bottom half of the door? In the first pic? other than that, looks reaaal good. Fill up that huge hole in the bumper with an intercooler


----------



## ga16freak (Dec 31, 2004)

wildmane said:


> Is it just the picture or is there a little bit of bubbling and paint chipping where the pillar meets the bottom half of the door? In the first pic? other than that, looks reaaal good. Fill up that huge hole in the bumper with an intercooler


No it isnt, its like a welding seem from where the door was made. It wil be covered when I put the trim back on.


----------



## wildmanee (Nov 21, 2004)

Oh yeah, forgot about that trim piece there. Can't wait to see the finished product..


----------



## ga16freak (Dec 31, 2004)

wildmane said:


> Oh yeah, forgot about that trim piece there. Can't wait to see the finished product..


Oh me either, its driving me crazy. The nissan parts people around here are slow as hell. Im still waiting on the trim piece so I can put the other mirror on and some more window trim, my door locks, truck lock, door pannels and some other random stuff. Supposed to be here thursday so we will see. I just ordered a Cadence ZRS-8 to power my SX15" too. That will be my last big purchase for a while though because im broke as hell. :loser:


----------



## Z_Spool (Sep 27, 2003)

Gah... too... much... bondo... No offence. Looks good, save for the molded sides. Too much "smooth" for my tastes. I like the moldings, or at least a two tone to add some interest to the body. nice color though. also, spray your grilles darker. maybe some household window screen, to hide the lack of FMIC. Just my opinion though. Must be nice to be able to dump ca$h into your proj. like that. As long as you're happy with it. Then again, I may like it better once it's all together. Thank you for keeping the handles though. what are your plans for the interior? Seats? Colors?


----------



## ga16freak (Dec 31, 2004)

Z_Spool said:


> Gah... too... much... bondo... No offence. Looks good, save for the molded sides. Too much "smooth" for my tastes. I like the moldings, or at least a two tone to add some interest to the body. nice color though. also, spray your grilles darker. maybe some household window screen, to hide the lack of FMIC. Just my opinion though. Must be nice to be able to dump ca$h into your proj. like that. As long as you're happy with it. Then again, I may like it better once it's all together. Thank you for keeping the handles though. what are your plans for the interior? Seats? Colors?


Actaully most of that was done with fiberglass and a little bit of bondo. Haha sorry but I had to me a smartass. Anyways, right now everything will be stock on the interior except the back seats will me gone. The sub will be where the backs of the seats used to me and the amps will be mounted where hte bottoms of the seats used to be. Of course im not going to just put them on the bare metal where the seats would be so im going to make a even surface with MDF then carpet it all with matching carpet.

As for the intercooler thing.... in real life it isnt that noticeable, that camera just has an extremely bright flash so you cant tell easily. Ill probably paint the mesh black and maybe get rid of the bottom lip when I get time.

As for the money thing, all of this work gets done for just the cost of parts and supplies as I stated earlier.


----------



## Z_Spool (Sep 27, 2003)

ga16freak said:


> Actaully most of that was done with fiberglass and a little bit of bondo. Haha sorry but I had to me a smartass. Anyways, right now everything will be stock on the interior except the back seats will me gone. The sub will be where the backs of the seats used to me and the amps will be mounted where hte bottoms of the seats used to be. Of course im not going to just put them on the bare metal where the seats would be so im going to make a even surface with MDF then carpet it all with matching carpet.
> 
> As for the intercooler thing.... in real life it isnt that noticeable, that camera just has an extremely bright flash so you cant tell easily. Ill probably paint the mesh black and maybe get rid of the bottom lip when I get time.
> 
> As for the money thing, all of this work gets done for just the cost of parts and supplies as I stated earlier.


Sounds good... should be a winner a HIN. the competition there has been lack luster as of late, and this is just what's needed to get it back on course.

Oh, okay. but why lose the lip? I like it. It doesn't look right unless it's black though IMO.

Yeah, but it's still more money than I can spend right now.

Don't get me wrong... I don't mean to come across critically. It's looking good. Those are just the things I would have done differently. Can't wait to see it when it's finished. :thumbup:


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

Z_Spool said:


> Looks good, save for the molded sides. Too much "smooth" for my tastes. I like the moldings, or at least a two tone to add some interest to the body.


I bet that is a view that not many people will agree with you there but to each their own.

I like it being smooth all they way down, and the skirts molding right up as well. You shoulda molded the rear bumper on as well.


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

Looks good. :thumbup:


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

ga16freak said:


> Definately, just tell me watcha want and I'll take em.........tomorrow. haha


Some of the back and a little futher away so we can see the whole picture type deal.


----------



## ga16freak (Dec 31, 2004)

Z_Spool said:


> Sounds good... should be a winner a HIN. the competition there has been lack luster as of late, and this is just what's needed to get it back on course.
> 
> Oh, okay. but why lose the lip? I like it. It doesn't look right unless it's black though IMO.
> 
> ...


Haha i just relized that I said me instead of be almost every time. Sorry about that, it was pretty late when I typed it and I was rather tired.


----------



## ga16freak (Dec 31, 2004)

psuLemon said:


> Some of the back and a little futher away so we can see the whole picture type deal.


Well I just took the seats and carpet out so when I put the seats back in Ill take it outside and get some better pics. I'll probably wait till this weekend though since thursday I get the rest of the molding and such.


----------



## Z_Spool (Sep 27, 2003)

xbrandonx said:


> I bet that is a view that not many people will agree with you there but to each their own.
> 
> I like it being smooth all they way down, and the skirts molding right up as well. You shoulda molded the rear bumper on as well.


My main thing is that the B14's are too much of a round blob without any accent lines IMO. The only problem of molding the bumper in is bumpers flex too much... If you mold them in they'll crack sooner or later.


----------



## nismo jimmy (Dec 16, 2005)

very nice R34 style front end and a good project generally too, but for me the bumper makes that ride mate, do you know (any one ?) if itll fit a UK Almera N15 ? looks like it might to me but dont like the idea of ordering one having it shipped and finding out otherwise!


----------



## turbo200sx (May 9, 2005)

Z_Spool said:


> My main thing is that the B14's are too much of a round blob without any accent lines IMO. The only problem of molding the bumper in is bumpers flex too much... If you mold them in they'll crack sooner or later.


yes in my opinion too. what i did was go with the drift side skirts so that the side of the car flowed straight down and not round down. we then molded the lines as if the sideskirt was meant to be there. we did not mold the whole sideskirt. just the line, left the moldings, and it looks great. here is a pic


----------



## turbo200sx (May 9, 2005)

i mean i like yours too. i shaved my attenea only. looking great. i did my whole interior with that dynomat (knockoff) sounds great. i did the whole trunk and the system sounds more solid. good luck and keep us posted


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

Z_Spool said:


> If you mold them in they'll crack sooner or later.


Depends on how you do it. If you weld a plate into place like you are suppose to, no it wont.

The moldings and antenna on my b15 are shaved and have been for quite some time. Daily driven doors are open and shut all the time, its fine.


----------



## Z_Spool (Sep 27, 2003)

Shaving your handles, antenna, or moldings is completely different then molding in a bumper... there's too much flex with bumpers, that's one reason why they're made with plastics, and rubber instead of alluminum. (I know it's not the only reason) How exactly would you mount a metal plate to a plastic bumper without it looking like crap btw?


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

Z_Spool said:


> Shaving your handles, antenna, or moldings is completely different then molding in a bumper... there's too much flex with bumpers, that's one reason why they're made with plastics, and rubber instead of alluminum. (I know it's not the only reason) How exactly would you mount a metal plate to a plastic bumper without it looking like crap btw?


Did you not see his bumper? It wasn't attached. And as far as "how exactly whould you mount a metal plate to a plastic bumper without it looking like crap" comment, check out 1clnb14's rear bumper.


----------



## Z_Spool (Sep 27, 2003)

xbrandonx said:


> Did you not see his bumper? It wasn't attached. And as far as "how exactly whould you mount a metal plate to a plastic bumper without it looking like crap" comment, check out 1clnb14's rear bumper.


I know his wasn't. I was responding to your earlier post.


xbrandonx said:


> ...You shoulda molded the rear bumper on as well.


That would crack.

As for B14's car...








I still don't see how/where he added a metal plate, nor did he say he did.


----------



## Gimp (Jun 9, 2002)

Okay guys, let's get back on topic here.....GAFreak's car. Keep the debate about the bumpers in PM from here on out.


----------



## Z_Spool (Sep 27, 2003)

sorry boss 



Edit: Oh and BTW, if you get a chance, pop off a shot of the front at an angle... I'm wondering how the grill part looks next to the lights.


----------



## ga16freak (Dec 31, 2004)

Z_Spool said:


> sorry boss
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: Oh and BTW, if you get a chance, pop off a shot of the front at an angle... I'm wondering how the grill part looks next to the lights.


Well I finally just got all the random pieces in that have gone missing of the year or two that this project was going. Had to order new window because mine got some gouges in it, new door pannels, new passenger seatbelt, antenna shroud, and some other small pieces. We have been having tons of trouble with the nissan parts people here (such as asking for the door molding and recieving a whole door.) 

Once I make some spacers for my front comps, build a new enclosure for my sub, make an amp rack, and finish running all the wiring I'ill be putting the interior back in.


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

ga16freak said:


> We have been having tons of trouble with the nissan parts people here (such as asking for the door molding and recieving a whole door.)


Deal with GregV at mossy to prevent this. always.


----------



## nismo jimmy (Dec 16, 2005)

So where did you get the skyline r34 style front bumper ? and any one know if it d fit a UK Almera N15 ?PLeeeeease ?


----------

